# Range holster for 92FS?



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I would like to get a holster for an upcoming class and for use at the range. Does anybody have any good recommendations or models/brands to steer clear of?

_"We are smarter than Me"_


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

I use a *BLACKHAWK LEVEL 2 Serpa Sportster *with my 92FS at the range, and when I'm out in the _"backcountry_" ATV'n.:smt023

It's got decent retention & belt adjustments plus comes w/a paddle option for CC'n.

$31 bucks on BLACKHAWK's website.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Holster for the Range*

I use a DeSantis Speed Scabbard for general carry with the S.O. as a reserve deputy. It has a tension screw and is very secure. For concealed carry, not the range it is hard to beat Galco's SOB with a weapon as large as the Beretta 96 I carry. It is very easy to carry with total concealability and comfort. I also use a Gould and Goodrich Belt slide (looks like a Yaqui slide) and works for my Beretta 96, 92, and Stoeger Cougar as well. It would be an excellent range holster and is very minimalistic. Make sure to go with a reputable holster maker as it is the repository for that which you are defending your and your loved ones lives with. Make sure the holster fits the weapon perfectly and is designed for the particular make and model of weapon. They can be an investment and once you start buying them, you can spend quite a bit of money.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

Will kydex scratch up the finish on a Beretta M9?


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have been using a Kydex Fobus paddle holster for a couple weeks and you can definitely see some lines forming on the trigger guard. The Kydex Fobus also has a release problem - I have to fight with the thing to get it out!! Not good for defensive purposes! I definitely will not use this holster as my out-and-about carry rig - it's ok for the range though.

I think I am going to order up the Galco SOB for CC. Will let you all know how that goes.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks I appreciate the quick reply, I have also been looking at the Bianchi Evader http://www.bianchi-intl.com/product/Prod.php?TxtModelID=4584 Ranger Shadow http://www.bianchi-intl.com/product/Prod.php?TxtModelID=4597 and the Tuxedo Shoulder Holster http://www.bianchi-intl.com/product/Prod.php?TxtModelID=4620 I am not too sure about the finger retention system but they all look to have soft interiors that wont scratch the finish of a gun


----------

